
Congrats to Hyman Roth/ Digg (Marksonland) - trs90
http://www.marksonland.com/2008/09/congrats_to_hyman_roth_digg.html
======
ojbyrne
I've left my own gangster movie characterization in a comment on his blog
(it's in moderation right now). See my blog (linked from my profile) to see a
hint (Goodfellas!).

